# Caresheet for V.Opossums? Or could you tell me more about them?



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm wondering what their life span is...some people say 2 years, others say 10 years. 
If you feed them too much protein do they really just die? 
I think they look really interesting animals...but in America they are considered vermin I think, and they are wild animals, so I can't ask these questions anywhere as people think I'm going to take one out the wild.  
I'd really like one anyway. So I'm trying to find as much as possible! 
So yup, just wondering those things.  Thank you.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*`Possums...........*

You could have a nose at this site...... Care and rehabilitation of the Virginia Opossum

It is a bit serious though but there is good info there, it is a rehabbers site from USA. Theres not too much info, I agree.
They do need a varied diet, if they have too much/only protien or fruit they will start to suffer from bone disease, unpleasant. They will pretty much devour anything (esp. fruit/meat/other protien) but will get fat, ultimately, if you allow this. For Puck, protien wise he gets Roaches/locust/morio worms/rodents/chicken(raw)/chicken liver occ./occ. nuts etc. Veg - try him with almost anything really. And a little fruit. Again he will eat any fruit. So, about 40/50% protien/fruit and 50/60% veg is roughly what he gets, varies though.
I think they struggle to live longer than 4 years in captivity from what I learn from USA rehabbers/keepers. they seldom manage 2 years in wild.
They sleep loads and are active during the night naturally. 
Puck has a mostly free run, never caged though I think some keepers do without problem.....
They have sharp nails and very sharp teeth but really gentle once "tame".
If you want further info (there are a few other keepers on here....) and if you have a facebook a/c, search david entwisle and youll get some pics at home!

Love the little man!

Dave.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Forgot to add, he used to eat more veg than anything else but as he grew just recently has been mostly wolfing down protien (oh, he loves noni juice too every few days...good for him) but I have been told this is normal and will change again as he gets older!

Dave


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you very much! I'll search David, I've been watching lots of Youtube videos too. I'm used to scratches...my Senegal has sharp claws  And thanks for info on the diet, I saw somebody write that they got an Opossum out of the wild as its mother had been run over, and they said they fed it some protein, and it died! I didn't believe this as they are omnivores, but just wanted to double check.  Hehee


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm surrounded by possums...

as stated, they eat pretty much anything...

and yes, they are considered nasty beasts here... people actually keeping them is alien to me... you'd get funny looks here if you said that you had a pet one...:lol2:

most roadkill here are possums... ***** and possums... i'm ate up with them... they get into the trash... possums are tough characters...


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Aww, but they are so sweet looking.  Thanks...I had a question but i can't remember what it is now... oh yeah this David Guy...do I add him? Will he think I'm weird? Like some random-er adding him.. XP


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

David Entwistle = sam_gamgee hehehe


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

kellystewart said:


> David Entwistle = sam_gamgee hehehe


 
Ta Kelly!

Yup, shudda said, it is me!!:lol2:
Add me as a freind.......


Dave.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lol, i feel like a fool, yeh that does make sense...


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

They're fantastic animals to keep! I have a big friendly guy called Smudge, here he is munching on some banana lol  









Dave has answered all your questions, but if you have any more please ask. There are quite a few different ways to keep them, my guy lives outside as he doesn't like my skunk too much lol. He absolutely loves it out there, I think he's happier than he was in the house, he's always just running around searching for new things to steal and use in his den. He also comes in everynight for some attention and he really enjoys the interaction.

There's not an awful lot of keepers around, so getting info about them can be tough. But we'll do what we can ! My facebook is Casey Mckinney if you want more pics


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks.  The pic is really sweet. I added you on fb. You know pet skunks..do they spray?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

What does a possum need in its crate? I was thinking...
2 Bowls - Food and Water
Litter Tray
Bed
Toy? Do they play with toys? 
 Anything else?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they like apples...


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Crate is only really suitable for daytime, they need lots of space at night when they are most active. 

In a crate i'd have food bowls, litter tray(s) (Phoebe need's two...one for pee and one for poo lol) nice hidden bed with lots of blankets so they can curl up under them all, some branches to climb over...toys? hmmm I've never seen Phoebe play with anything but I do still put them there just in case.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Cool thanks! Yeh, i read that they need to be out a lot. So the crate would be just for sleeping and when i'm out, but i guess its kind of like their place for privacy a bit like a dog.  Saving up is really exciting


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yeah defin, they do like a place of their own


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

They sure do like to climb :whistling2::lol2:

Zelda V.O. goes back & forth quite happily along the metal curtain poles!












> Thanks.  The pic is really sweet. I added you on fb. You know pet skunks..do they spray?  Thanks for the info.


If they are fully loaded then there is always the chance they will. If you get a well socialised baby reared in someones home then you stand the chance they are less likely to fire off, but still no guarantee


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow!! Did he/she climb up the curtains?! Lol  Think i've just realised how good at climbing they are!  And cool about the skunks, i thought its illegal to remove the bit that makes the smell in the UK?  But yeah i guess if they were comfortable and tame they wouldn't need to use it. :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Skunkies....*

.....dont spray if they feel settled. Lovely lil creatures (got three, live in house but separate to Puck, dont really see eye to eye, lol.)

Carlycharlie......ours has never climbed up on a curtain pole!!!! He climbs over settees, tables (not all, though?!) and occasionally up our biggest plants in the consevatory.

Doesnt play with toys but enjoys finding food that I hide for him......

dave


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> .....dont spray if they feel settled. Lovely lil creatures (got three, live in house but separate to Puck, dont really see eye to eye, lol.)
> 
> Carlycharlie......ours has never climbed up on a curtain pole!!!! He climbs over settees, tables (not all, though?!) and occasionally up our biggest plants in the consevatory.
> 
> ...


Looks like I have one that wants to join the circus or CIRQUE DU SOLEIL :lol2:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Aw! Try him on a trapeze (=


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

slugsiss32 said:


> Aw! Try him on a trapeze (=


 
.............funny you should mention that......... :whistling2::lol2:

Actually, I have put a swing in the home she will be moving into........but now I know she likes curtain rails I best do some designing & decorating :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Oo sorry her*. :lol2: We need pics of this when she's on her swing.  And of your new invention with the curtain rails...!!!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I think Mickey for a boy and Minnie for a girl...I <3 Disney very much...


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I think i read Possums don't like each other, should i get one or two? Do they do well with harness training? I've asked for money for xmas, doing lots of jobs around, i've decided if my first one goes well i'll make some vivs and sell them, applied for a job although i doubt i'll get it because i'm only 15  Next year i can do target marking at the National Shooting Centre, i can get £400 for working during a shooting meeting which i think is normally 7 days  Pretty cool! So i should be able to raise the money eventually...about £500 each aren't they? Plus every thing i will need for them, about £550 each? :S P


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Some people do keep them in pairs, but they are solitary animals in the wild and most people keep them that way in captivity too . Most people only bring them together for mating, like they would do in the wild. 

It'll probably depend on the individual animal if it will take to the harness or not, but if you introduce him or her to it slowly it'll probably be fine. Smudge does fine on the harness, but most of the time we don't really get far lol. He can move fast if he wants to, but he much prefers to just dander about. Especially cos he's so tame, he is too relaxed around people to want to move fast.

If your's is friendly, you'll probably find he/she will prefer to sit on your shoulder. I take the animals for a walk most evenings and he'll just sit perched there the whole time watching the world go by lol.

You'll probably want around £100 for all the extra bits just to be safe... depending on how you want to house him. Have you decided how your going to yet ?

Hope this helps!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks! I was thinking have the crate there for him/her as a bed sorta thing with litter tray etc in it, for a bit of privacy. If i get one from a young age he/she should get along fine with my dog so would have the whole downstairs to potter around in. But as they are nocturnal i guess he would be sleeping! So pretty much wherever he wants to sleep, at night i think i'll take him on a walk  Then upstairs. I was thinking of swapping rooms with my sister, she has a huge bedroom and then he would have more room to play in during the night, when they are most active i'm guessing  Also if i put my birds behind a curtain at night he wont be so tempted to get into the cage with the amount of room he will have (hopefully) :S. But then not too sure yet! Defo have the run of the house from around 7am til 10pm though!


----------

